# 1080p Logo Intro



## dvsDave (Oct 9, 2016)

So, I'm putting out a call to help CB build a new video logo intro. I want an animated one we can use for Youtube videos that we upload from LDI. 

Here's a sample idea I did in after effects. It's not great, this was literally my first attempt at after effects. 



But, if you are interested, let me know and I'll get you the logo to play with.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 10, 2016)

I actually don't mind that, my only thought is its too slow. Cut it down to 5 seconds and its not too bad.


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree on the timing. Intros need to be short, especially on the 2-5 minute videos that are normally uploaded for here.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 10, 2016)

techieman33 said:


> I agree on the timing. Intros need to be short, especially on the 2-5 minute videos that are normally uploaded for here.


And include 5 seconds of sound along with it so observers can adjust their levels BEFORE the main event hits.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 10, 2016)

Sound will be added, already have a soundtrack, this was just a fast and dirty render. Unfortunately I was using a trial version of that particle generator so it has that red X through the video. This was literally the first thing I've ever done with After Effects.

I joked on Facebook I was staring at my screen and getting angry and stressed out... only I was using After Effects and skipping the debate.


----------



## JChenault (Oct 10, 2016)

For an alternative concept. How about a beam of light moving around showing parts of the logo, then I rising to full to see the whole thing?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 10, 2016)

JChenault said:


> For an alternative concept. How about a beam of light moving around showing parts of the logo, then I rising to full to see the whole thing?


Oh. like the 20th Century Fox logo?


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 10, 2016)

It would be fun to show console commands at the bottom of the screen to trigger the "lights" in the scene.


----------



## JChenault (Oct 11, 2016)

Or a voice over "go cue 1"


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 11, 2016)

techieman33 said:


> I agree on the timing. Intros need to be short, especially on the 2-5 minute videos that are normally uploaded for here.



http://imgur.com/gallery/wRrrxMd


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 11, 2016)

Frankly, my editing ability has been rudimentary so far. After four long years, I finally replaced my laptop with a new machine capable of cranking through video work (it's an asus with an Nvidia 1070 graphics chip with 8gigs of video ram)

So, I'll be able to post videos, much much faster, hopefully even from the show floor! 

I've also traded in my Panasonic G7 for a new OSMO+ that arrives later this week. Hopefully this will allow us to get much better, smoother video.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 11, 2016)

JChenault said:


> Or a voice over "go cue 1"


That'd be 'Cue 1 go!' wouldn't it?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JChenault (Oct 11, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> That'd be 'Cue 1 go!' wouldn't it?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.




Sigh

You are completely and entirely correct. Thanks for the correction


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 12, 2016)

JChenault said:


> Sigh
> 
> You are completely and entirely correct. Thanks for the correction


Don't sweat it John. The only folks around here who're running error free are folks no longer doing it whatever their 'it' may have once been. I believe we have several frequenting here who're quite certain of their perfection and I likely don't need to point any of them out to you. In my experience, no matter what I do, if I do it long enough, at some point I'll have a bad day and blow it completely out of the water. The trick then becomes successfully putting it behind you and getting back to running error free.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JChenault (Oct 12, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> Don't sweat it John. The only folks around here who're running error free are folks no longer doing it whatever their 'it' may have once been. I believe we have several frequenting here who're quite certain of their perfection and I likely don't need to point any of them out to you. In my experience, no matter what I do, if I do it long enough, at some point I'll have a bad day and blow it completely out of the water. The trick then becomes successfully putting it behind you and getting back to running error free.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


Ron

I sweat just about nothing at this stage of my life. But I do appreciate it when those around me point out when I make a mistake


----------



## JohnD (Oct 12, 2016)

Since other opening titles were mentioned, my favorite:

Created by Maurice Binder who was most famous for most of the James Bond opening titles.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 12, 2016)

Would love to see Dave recreate that. Maybe holding a S4 or an FL tube light. 

With CB In he back obviously.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 13, 2016)

As an alternative how about using one thousand and eighty Lego pieces, then you would have a "1080 pc 1080 p Lego Logo"


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 15, 2016)

"Lights 1 Go", actually. 

I have a bunch of ideas in my head, but I'm even weaker with AE than Dave is.

I would recommend, though, that a fixed choice of music stinger be used. I have about 300 CDs of production music, some of which is buyout and hence suitable for this usage, if you'd like me to dig a little. 

How long til the show?


----------



## Amiers (Oct 15, 2016)

What's the information for the font. 

Type
Size
Color in Hex

I will see what I can do tonight after the show.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 15, 2016)

https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/device/capitol/demi-bold-capitals/

Nvm I found it. 


Great little tool for those looking to find fonts. 
https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 15, 2016)

Amiers said:


> https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/device/capitol/demi-bold-capitals/
> 
> Nvm I found it.




Close, but nope. It's actually an odd variant of Twentieth Century Poster.

I'll send you a high res transparent PNG with the logo. Also, the secondary font that used for the text below the logo "Original Videos" is Franklin Gothic Medium


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 15, 2016)

Jay Ashworth said:


> "Lights 1 Go", actually.
> 
> I have a bunch of ideas in my head, but I'm even weaker with AE than Dave is.
> 
> ...



I've got music that I've used for CB video intros and outtros for years. It's just After Effects that I'm a total novice at. However, I would love to hear your ideas for an intro.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone have any luck? I need to get intro's and outtro's prepped ahead of the show to try to be efficient as possible


----------



## chausman (Oct 19, 2016)

I've got an idea I'd like to try, if I can get a copy of the logo.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 19, 2016)

chausman said:


> I've got an idea I'd like to try, if I can get a copy of the logo.


 Sent to your email address


----------



## chausman (Oct 19, 2016)

Okay... What about something like this?


Timing's a little wonky, but does the idea work okay?


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 19, 2016)

Needs a bit of tweaking, but the idea is solid. Console Text on the bottom needs to get big enough to read on mobile screens in vertical mode though.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 19, 2016)

Sorry, I've been slammed creating stuff for work.


----------



## chausman (Oct 19, 2016)

New version.


----------

